# Albuterol - When billing for Albuterol



## maine4me (Jul 10, 2013)

When billing for Albuterol for a nebulizer treatment in the office, how many units do you bill?  I calculated 8 units.  Is this correct?  If so, may I ask what everyone charges per unit?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 10, 2013)

It depends on the dosage given.  Check HCPCS to see the unit dosage of the code, and then do the math based on what was administered through the DME.


----------



## maine4me (Jul 10, 2013)

I did make my calculations based on the dosage information on the package.  I guess I am confused because the doctors dispense the entire vial each time, so is this a multiple doses measure, or does the vial count as 1 unit?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 11, 2013)

The vial would count as one unit only if it's the same dosage (mg) as the HCPCS reports.  Vials are not necessarily single units, unless the weight of the medication in the vial is exactly what the HCPCS indicates for a single unit.  For example, Albuterol, compounded, unit dose J7609, reports 1 mg per 1 unit.  If your Xoponex vial is 1.25 mg, you'd report 2 units (always report fractions of units as a single unit, when giving the entire dose).  Since you're giving the whole vial, you'd not report any 'waste'.  

Be careful not to confuse ml (volume) with mg (weight).  The unit dose is calculated in mg. but sometimes the manufacturer indicates volume (how much liquid is in the vial).  You sometimes have to read the dosage instructions to figure out the weight (mg) of the actual drug in order to post your units correctly.  

Hope this helps. Pam


----------



## Maryst (May 2, 2014)

*Albuterol*

What CPT code should be used with Albuterol?


----------

